# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  virus removal tool

## castro

I scanned my computer with Virus Removal Tool.  I send you the report.  I have a "security computer alarm" by Kaspersky.  Please see the LOG attached.  What have I do?

thanks

sergio castronuovo

----------


## Никита Соловьев

I cannot see malware here...

----------

